# Anyone in the rojales area



## Nicolam99 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello I have just moved to rojales with my partner and my children will come over in a few weeks would be nice to hear from anyone around here. I'm a bit worried about the children and starting school. 

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nicolam99 said:


> Hello I have just moved to rojales with my partner and my children will come over in a few weeks would be nice to hear from anyone around here. I'm a bit worried about the children and starting school.
> 
> Thanks


What age are the children?
They will find it all quite strange at first I suppose, especially as they'll have a very long summer holiday to begin with, but language wise they will most likely (depending on age) adapt much quicker than you will.
If you're in a residential area with pool that's the place to go to make the first contacts. Don't forget that timetables are very different here so there's no use in going at 9:00am because even if it's open (which it probably won't be) no one will be there, at least no Spanish kids will.
A good timetable is 12:00 - 15:00 lunch at 15:30 - 16:00. Little kids will have a nap, but the older ones won't. They'll probably be watching the telly, playing video games or doing "homework" (lots of people buy a summer book of school work). In the evening/ night kids will be around until late, around midnight easily.


----------



## C-whap (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi there,

Myself and my husband are in our 30's and are moving to Rojales in October. We already have family there but it would be great to make some friends! We are also hoping to start a family there!! ?? Hope you and the kids are getting on ok out there.....you are not alone!


----------

